# highway speed on 13" wires



## Callejeros C.C. (Mar 2, 2013)

What is the speed limit you guys do on a highway while riding on 13" just to knw to be on safe side... i got an 81 regal n ready to hit da freeway from Vegas to Bakersfield soon.


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

i use to go 60 no problem. havent smashed on the freeway on 13s in a minute tho.


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

I do 55-60 all the time. My low low lives on the freeway. On my way to Detroit in this shot.


----------



## Callejeros C.C. (Mar 2, 2013)

I thoughts so cuz i drove my regal an 20 miles long while going 65mph on highway for test drive


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

85 mph from L.A. to A.Z.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I do 75 in my ride on the freeway for hours


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

I crossed tex on 13 doing 85 to 75 Playing with the switches u should be fine


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

dirty dan said:


> I crossed tex on 13 doing 85 to 75 Playing with the switches u should be fine


Amen I peg out the caprice with no issues


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

I do 65-75mph on 13's w/ 5.20's. no issues. Just make sure your car running good, suspension and brakes are koo and u should be good


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

yeah bro you should be good. just no autocross or tokyo driftin homie


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

90 mph in my linc on 13" Dayton's... Daily 

Love to drive by cars .. Have them look at a Lolo pass them by instead of them driving past a lolo..


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

90mph on the speedo is more like 55mph in reality due to the small diameter wheel


----------



## Callejeros C.C. (Mar 2, 2013)

Cool cool cool I'll guess I'll keep on riding 60-70mph on a highway n let see how it goes cuz i put on a rebuilt 350 engine(just now) n new tranny(year ago) n so let see how it goes..... 2015 here i come....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

To be a trill rider u have to drive w no tags or insurance. Keep it real. And be from la.


----------



## Callejeros C.C. (Mar 2, 2013)

Yeah but aint keep it gangsta bro im just driving my low low to meet up my mother chapter in Lancaster, CA n then come back to my home town in Vegas continue working my other ride for 2015 (another regal)


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

lone star said:


> To be a trill rider u have to drive w no tags or insurance. Keep it real. And be from la.


lol...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Also depends extended a arms juice that's pretty fast and far I wouldn't not the safest thing. But a lot of guys do so it's up 2 you


----------



## Callejeros C.C. (Mar 2, 2013)

Mine juice up n didn't have a problem at 65mph while da rear setting low n front half way up.....


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> 85 mph from L.A. to A.Z.


:h5: I was gonna say the same thing.10 batteries with 2 pumps on 5 1/2 hr trips all day.


----------



## Callejeros C.C. (Mar 2, 2013)

flaked85 said:


> :h5: I was gonna say the same thing.10 batteries with 2 pumps on 5 1/2 hr trips all day.


Niceeeeee........


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Im driving from Ga to Nebraska on 14x7 2 pumps 6 batts...over 900 miles....My 15 Yr old Son is going to get some time behind the wheel on this run...


----------



## Callejeros C.C. (Mar 2, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

I ran a ls Monte Carlo from ontario to Palm springs to long beach on 13" China's for about three months. Doing 75/80 in the Palm Springs area. Never gave me a problem.


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

gmo442 said:


> 90mph on the speedo is more like 55mph in reality due to the small diameter wheel


Not necessarily true. Rolling circumference determines how much your speedo is off. 

If a 13" wheel with a 155/80/13 tire has a rolling diameter of 48 inches, and the factory wheel tire combo was a 15" wheel and it's circumference was 50 inches there will only be about a 2-3% difference in your speedo. Basically if you speedo says 75 MPH you would be going 72 MPH. Now if the factory rolling diameter was 60 inches then you would be talking 10+ MPH at 75 mph showing on your speedo. 

Rolling circumference is what your wheel/tire is when measured around the tread of the tire when properly aired up. You can literally have a 18" factory wheel/tire on a SUV and put on a 22" wheel tire combo and be at the EXACT SAME rolling diameter due to the 22" using a low profile tire and the 18 having a large sidewall.


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

1993 Fleetwood, juiced with 2 pumps 6 batteries, full stereo on 13x7 Zeniths with 5.20 premium sportways 










Pics of the car


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

what would be the ideal tranny and rear-end combo to use for highway speeds on 13s?


----------



## Callejeros C.C. (Mar 2, 2013)

63hardtoprider said:


> 1993 Fleetwood, juiced with 2 pumps 6 batteries, full stereo on 13x7 Zeniths with 5.20 premium sportways
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At that high speed do u lock up da front n lower da back?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

63hardtoprider said:


> Not necessarily true. Rolling circumference determines how much your speedo is off.
> 
> If a 13" wheel with a 155/80/13 tire has a rolling diameter of 48 inches, and the factory wheel tire combo was a 15" wheel and it's circumference was 50 inches there will only be about a 2-3% difference in your speedo. Basically if you speedo says 75 MPH you would be going 72 MPH. Now if the factory rolling diameter was 60 inches then you would be talking 10+ MPH at 75 mph showing on your speedo.
> 
> Rolling circumference is what your wheel/tire is when measured around the tread of the tire when properly aired up. You can literally have a 18" factory wheel/tire on a SUV and put on a 22" wheel tire combo and be at the EXACT SAME rolling diameter due to the 22" using a low profile tire and the 18 having a large sidewall.


This


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

63hardtoprider said:


> 1993 Fleetwood, juiced with 2 pumps 6 batteries, full stereo on 13x7 Zeniths with 5.20 premium sportways
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do NOT like big body lacs.....but that shits CLEAN !!!


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

who gives a shit what you like. gtfo my topic bish!!


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Callejeros C.C. said:


> At that high speed do u lock up da front n lower da back?


Yup. Lock up all the way, in the front, and then tap it down for a bit a flexibility; then drop the ass all the way down.


----------



## Callejeros C.C. (Mar 2, 2013)

CadillacTom said:


> Yup. Lock up all the way, in the front, and then tap it down for a bit a flexibility; then drop the ass all the way down.


Good to knw cuz i was going 65-70 half way up in front n low in rear for btr driving


----------



## 85cutlasslolo (Apr 12, 2011)

41bowtie said:


> what would be the ideal tranny and rear-end combo to use for highway speeds on 13s?


I would like to know this also


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

higher gears the better. 700r4 trans.... thats for freeway speed. taller gears gonna get you better higher cruising speeds. and the overdrive tranny helps a lot too. its also gonna get you better gas mileage, now you can upgrade to the chromed out engraved undies


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

Callejeros C.C. said:


> At that high speed do u lock up da front n lower da back?


Nope. I ride with it at close to stock height. Tap the back up a few times where the back wheel is about 1/2 to 1/3 peeking out from the skirt, and the front is about 1/2 way locked. Not only does this keep tires on the front longer, it makes the ride 100x smoother. Car rides almost like a stock Cadillac.


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

MUFASA said:


> I do NOT like big body lacs.....but that shits CLEAN !!!


Thanks. Here's a few more.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

That color on the Caddy is bad!!


----------



## 85cutlasslolo (Apr 12, 2011)

Wat you think bout 3.73 and a 700r4?


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

I rode on the freeway with chinese bolt on 13s in the late 90s all the time on a 1977 caddy coupe. I now have the same wheels and tires on a 77 thunderbird while im installing the hydros.


----------



## Callejeros C.C. (Mar 2, 2013)

olskulow said:


> I rode on the freeway with chinese bolt on 13s in the late 90s all the time on a 1977 caddy coupe. I now have the same wheels and tires on a 77 thunderbird while im installing the hydros.


:thumbsup:


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

85cutlasslolo said:


> Wat you think bout 3.73 and a 700r4?


 i think thats the exact same set up in my truck. it cruises nicely. i think at 70 mph im at 2500 rpm. the overdrive makes a big difference.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

63hardtoprider said:


> Thanks. Here's a few more.


That shits clean !!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

on1 said:


> who gives a shit what you like. gtfo my topic bish!!


Go fuck ur mama bitch !! !!


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

u still gay on this topic too lil bishhh


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

on1 said:


> i think thats the exact same set up in my truck. it cruises nicely. i think at 70 mph im at 2500 rpm. the overdrive makes a big difference.


is that 3.73 out of a v6 g body?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

on1 said:


> im still gay on this topic too im a lil bishhh


:ugh:


----------



## Callejeros C.C. (Mar 2, 2013)

Any body got more pic of their cars while driving da freeway?


----------

